# Piranha's VS. Cichlid--HELP



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I have 3 small Red belly piranhas, they are about 1.5-2 inches. I had to put in an african cichlid and i was told it was a very aggressive type altuvie?(dont know how its spelled). Does anyone know if the cichlid will kill the piranhas, they've been going at it for the past couple of hours?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Piranha's and cichlids aren't compatible - their generally very territorial behaviour often brings cichlids in trouble (once it gets physical, cichlids can sustain pretty bad injuries, although they can deliver a nasty blow themselves as well). Another posibility is that the cichlids get the upper hand, and bully around and stress out the piranha's...

So, I'd either put that cichlid in another tank, or bring it to an lfs - IMO, these two types of fish shouldn't be kept together.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol these are the two extremes of the fish world.... Each has has its own thing it does best. The CA cichlids are the most violent and aggressive fish your going to keep in the aquarium while the piranha are the most stealth and one of the most dangerous to keep around. not a good combo.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Thank you, i was hoping you would say the piranhas would kill the cichlid. I kinda wish i had some extra room to keep it, its fun watching it move rocks and make tunnels under things. The piranhas are 1st priority though. thanks again =)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You should probably bring the cichlid back to the LPS... If you're REALLY against doing that you can always try making or purchasing a tank divider to block the cichlid from the piranhas until you can get another tank.


----------



## Houseman (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, I have a 9" Tiger Oscar and a 6" Red Devil Cichild, and 2 2" Red Belly's, and the Oscar really doesn't mind their company, but the red devil hates them, he will chase them, but never seem to have caught them yet....too fuckin fast...lol. It's funny as hell though, when the oscar and red Devil fight, the 2 RBP's will always come from behind when the red devil is busy fighting, and take a chunk from its tail, or on his side....LOL. I can't wait till they get bigger so they can kill that stupid red Devil.....


----------



## Buthidae (Dec 3, 2003)

Get another tank, and keep cichlids also, its lots of fun watching them.


----------



## snoop1320 (Jul 15, 2003)

nice tank ....whats that green stuff on the driftwood is it real or fake...I've tried java moss, but they wont stick to the wood...thankx


----------

